# New Poweredge Install



## breese (Aug 18, 2011)

I just installed Beta 9 on a PowerEdge 2850
Mirror 74gig scsi drives
4gig ram

Are there files I can upload someplace that may help with development?
So far the Workstation install appears stable.

Only Issues I have had
Network setting thru desktop: had to edit rc.conf for name change to take effect
Monitor and ati video seems to be stuck at 1024x860 or something
So be able to do 1280x1024 I beleive


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2011)

breese said:
			
		

> Are there files I can upload someplace that may help with development?


Read the freebsd-current@ mailing list.



> Network setting thru desktop: had to edit rc.conf for name change to take effect


Most of these tools are written for Linux, which works differently. A lot of those tools simply do not understand FreeBSD. Just remove or ignore them.



> Monitor and ati video seems to be stuck at 1024x860 or something
> So be able to do 1280x1024 I beleive


That depends on the exact model of the card. I gather the latest ATI cards aren't fully supported. This has only partially to do with FreeBSD, it's mostly an Xorg issue.


----------



## lockfile (Aug 26, 2011)

I got one of those a 2650. How do you plan on working around the fact that the system has such slow ram, pc-2100 I believe?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That depends on the exact model of the card. I gather the latest ATI cards aren't fully supported. This has only partially to do with FreeBSD, it's mostly an Xorg issue.



The Poweredge 2850 has a Radeon 7000 built in; servers often have older chipsets.  Should work fine in console mode, probably at 800x600.  In the extemely rare case there's a reason to run X on it, the radeon driver from x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati will do it.


----------

